# 2013 Gulf red snapper season announced



## d-a (Mar 22, 2013)

Federal red snapper season has been announced.

If all the gulf states were to go complient with the federal red snapper season. The 2013 recreational season would be 28 days, assuming the recreational quota is increased to 4.145 million pounds through separate rule-making. However, Texas, Louisiana, and Florida have indicated they will go non complient with federal regulations for their state waters. Therefore, without this emergency rule, the 2013 federal season would be reduced to 22 days to compensate for that additional expected harvest. 

The emergency rule voted on buy Gulf council members allows NOAA Fisheries to calculate the recreational red snapper fishing season separately in the EEZ off each state to account for any inconsistency of regulations in state waters. Based on the expected regulations for Texas, Louisiana, and Florida, the preliminary season lengths would be as follows: Texas, 12 days;Louisanna 9 days; Mississippi and Alabama, 28 days; and Florida, 21 days.

This is based of the length of the states red snapper season and assumed amount of red snapper caught in state waters during the time the state waters are opened. 

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sustainab...ents/pdfs/2013_red_snapper_emergency_regs.pdf

d-a


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 22, 2013)

Just when i thought i had it figured out. Here comes more B.S .  All i need to know is can i catch snapper the week of June 8-15. And can i go back July 4th week and catch grouper and snapper? Or do i just need to F and R the whole im there and pay the piper if i get caught.


----------



## B Man (Mar 22, 2013)

This is about to confusing.....


----------



## d-a (Mar 23, 2013)

biggabuck said:


> Just when i thought i had it figured out. Here comes more B.S .  All i need to know is can i catch snapper the week of June 8-15. And can i go back July 4th week and catch grouper and snapper? Or do i just need to F and R the whole im there and pay the piper if i get caught.




Assuming your fishing in Fla, the state and federal snapper season starts on June 1st. The federal season past 9 miles out will close June 21st, while the state season inside of 9 miles will be open till July 14(assuming my math is right). So on your June 8-15 trip you can catch snapper any where, on your July 4th trip you need to catch your grouper past 9 miles then on the way in stop and grab some snapper inside of 9 miles. 

Clear isn't it? 

d-a


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats the way i figured also. I just love having to do math to catch my fish.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 23, 2013)

biggabuck said:


> Thats the way i figured also. I just love having to do math to catch my fish.



New math:
1=2

1 snapper  = 2 filets.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats right!!!  F and R!!!


----------



## The Captain (Mar 23, 2013)

Aint that special,,


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Which part??


----------



## Bryannecker (Mar 24, 2013)

"The emergency rule voted on buy Gulf council members allows NOAA Fisheries to calculate the recreational red snapper fishing season separately in the EEZ off each state to account for any inconsistency of regulations in state waters," by : Bluewater!
Comments:
_*The "inconsistency" between the states is what the Federal Government cannot stand for to gain regulatory dictatorship.
They have shredded the 10th amendment, which leaves all matters
not enumerated to the federal government to the individual states.
"States Rights" is what it is called, but the feds do not recognize that concept in the 21st century.  They believe that one size fits all and strive for consistency no matter the divergent condition in water off each state in the Gulf and on the Atlantic coast.  That is why we have individual states with our own set of unique rules, laws, and regulations for each fishery off those states.  But angler are noted for, as are real American Patriots, doing a work around.
To wit: the current trend of, "Thats right!!! F and R!!!"

Such action will lead to more and more confrontation,and the feds making an example of those who dare take that road to civil disobedience.  That will lead to more confrontation and chaos, and possibly a full fledged revolt,  which will be good for no one in this country.  
So, anglers look around as note what is happening all around you!  Look beyond the latest rod, the biggest catch, new tackle and the hot area to fish.  We are in the midst of a very dangerous time.
If and we are disarmed, we will be at the total mercy of our rulers.
Yes, we are no longer governed, we are ruled by the tyranny of the government.  Sons of Liberty, where are you!
Capt. Jimmy*_


----------

